# Need help converting one way door to butler-type swinging door



## rkwerchan (Apr 5, 2011)

The house that I just bought has a small kitchen with the laundry room just past the fridge. Anytime I open the door on my new stainless fridge, the door hits the laundry room door knob. It's a real pain when I'm trying to cook or put up groceries. I was thinking about just installing a swinging door with a double acting barrel hinge. Does anyone have any tips or links to help with installation? I appreciate any assistance I can get with this!

In the picture, the laundry room door is in the middle, with the pantry door on the right. You should see me trying to put up groceries, playing around with 3 frickin doors... it's ridiculous!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those double action hinges require a very strong door---the hinge screws will rip right out of a hollow door--
Even a solid masonite door might not be up to the task.

They are also dangerous to little kids fingers---

If practical--reverse the swing on the door--
Or replace that single door with two narrow ones that swing into the laundry room.


----------

